# Attorney Help



## mandmsmom (Jan 10, 2020)

I am considering divorce due to a cheating husband. How can I find a “bulldog” attorney that will fight for me and my best interests. Husband said if I choose to leave I can have everything. However by cheating, I I don’t trust him in anyway. We have been married 21+ years and have two children 21/20 y/o. I recently had cancer surgery and have had other health issues so insurance, retirement, and financial concerns 

What questions should I ask a potential divorce attorney?

What should I look for or avoid?


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm sorry you're going through this, but since he really doesn't seem to care at this point in time and said you could have everything in the divorce, get that in writing so he can't back out of it when you do go to court. There aren't ever any guarantees, but hire an attorney with a rock solid reputation and a high success rate. But if he seems this eager, he may even want to settle out of court if that's even possible. Just take him to the cleaners. My dad just got divorced from my step mother because of her alcohol/drug addiction that got progressively worse over the nearly three years they were married, but she sealed her own fate when things she did came to light in court. I don't have any experience in that myself, but, I'd say the more evidence you have against him, the sooner you can divorce him. Good luck.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The best way to find a good attorney is basically by word of mouth!

Please try to get references from your friends!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Many attornies will give you a half hour to one hour free. Get appointments with at least 3 and use this free time to interview them. The best way to interview an attorney is to tell them your issues and see what they say can be done for you.

Before seeing an attorney, should learn as much as you can about the divorce laws in your state. If you search topics for your state such as "Texas alimony" (don't know your state so just used Texas), you will find a lot of sites that will give you some information. Plus, places like Amazon.com sell books that cover divorce laws for each state.

Your husband might be saying that you can have it all right now, but he's very likely to change his mind. Generally a judge will expect for the assets and debts to be divided per state law. So a judge might not accept you getting it all anyway. This is a good question to ask an attorney.

Is your husband saying that you can have it all because he is feeling very very guilty?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Do not trust a word that comes from your H's mouth. He is a lying cheat, if he can cheat on you with other women, he can also cheat you out of what you are due, eyes wide open on this. Everything he promises is just wind, only what is in black and white and signed, notarized, etc. Be careful as you proceed and do not let him know what you are doing, keep cards close to your chest.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Avoid the bulldog. You don't need that to have an attorney who will vigorously defend your rights. Remember that everything your attorney does comes at an hourly cost to you.


----------

